# Play Paper & Pencil RPGs Online (August Update)



## MacrayBlackhand (Aug 6, 2009)

Macray's Keep is a web site that facilitates the play of pencil
and paper RPGs via the Internet.
Membership is FREE!  Watch a game, join a game or start one of your own.
Macray's Keep
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
(d20 interface) Dungeons & Dragons 4th Edition
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Keep on the Shadowfell
Using the (d20 interface) Dungeons & Dragons 4th Edition rules system
Submitted by Mike Chambers
Advanced D&D, 2nd ed
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
After the Blight
Using the Advanced D&D, 2nd ed rules system
Submitted by brian murphy
The Planewalker Chronicles
Using the Advanced D&D, 2nd ed rules system
Submitted by Dan Meyer
Refuge
Using the Advanced D&D, 2nd ed rules system
Submitted by Jeanne Hilary-Burroughs
d20 Dungeons & Dragons 3rd Edition
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Age of Dragons
Using the d20 Dungeons & Dragons 3rd Edition rules system
Submitted by Andrea Maitland
THE REPUBLIC
Using the d20 Dungeons & Dragons 3rd Edition rules system
Submitted by Chuck Turner
Adventures in the World of Breminor
Using the d20 Dungeons & Dragons 3rd Edition rules system
Submitted by Tim Gousie
Army of Darkness
Using the d20 Dungeons & Dragons 3rd Edition rules system
Submitted by Ely Dane
Calator 4E! Pirates of the Lhazaar
Using the d20 Dungeons & Dragons 3rd Edition rules system
Submitted by Herb Helzer
Turmoil
Using the d20 Dungeons & Dragons 3rd Edition rules system
Submitted by Paul Pittaway
Reclaiming Huorikech
Using the d20 Dungeons & Dragons 3rd Edition rules system
Submitted by Jason Stephens
GRAVEYARD of HEROES
Using the d20 Dungeons & Dragons 3rd Edition rules system
Submitted by Chuck Turner
The North
Using the d20 Dungeons & Dragons 3rd Edition rules system
Submitted by Mike Barlund
Childe of Mourning, Childe of Night
Using the d20 Dungeons & Dragons 3rd Edition rules system
Submitted by Yung Ng
Early Mourning Reign
Using the d20 Dungeons & Dragons 3rd Edition rules system
Submitted by Cybil Flora
Surviving the Crucible
Using the d20 Dungeons & Dragons 3rd Edition rules system
Submitted by Chris Presman
The Subterranean Cocktail
Using the d20 Dungeons & Dragons 3rd Edition rules system
Submitted by Josh Penson
The PIT: Players In Training
Using the d20 Dungeons & Dragons 3rd Edition rules system
Submitted by Steven Frank
The Devil Inside
Using the d20 Dungeons & Dragons 3rd Edition rules system
Submitted by Allen Walker
A Profession of Violence
Using the d20 Dungeons & Dragons 3rd Edition rules system
Submitted by Sleepy Floyd
The attack of the Dreugar
Using the d20 Dungeons & Dragons 3rd Edition rules system
Submitted by John Berndt
War of the Lance Campaign
Using the d20 Dungeons & Dragons 3rd Edition rules system
Submitted by Josh Mailhiot
The Dark Age of Norsca
Using the d20 Dungeons & Dragons 3rd Edition rules system
Submitted by Joshua Hakes
Ravenloft: Rise of the Ebon Dawn
Using the d20 Dungeons & Dragons 3rd Edition rules system
Submitted by D 
Expedition to Castle Ravenloft
Using the d20 Dungeons & Dragons 3rd Edition rules system
Submitted by Ender Martin
Pathfinder Adventures
Using the d20 Dungeons & Dragons 3rd Edition rules system
Submitted by Sleepy Floyd
The Shield of Arith Krahl
Using the d20 Dungeons & Dragons 3rd Edition rules system
Submitted by John Embree
d20 Modern
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hammerfall
Using the d20 Modern rules system
Submitted by Gene Bryce
d20 Pathfinder
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Curse of the Crimson Throne
Using the d20 Pathfinder rules system
Submitted by Mike Chambers
Dungeons & Dragons 3rd Edition
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
ALL IN A DEY’S WORK
Using the Dungeons & Dragons 3rd Edition rules system
Submitted by Chuck Turner
Embers amid the Ashes
Using the Dungeons & Dragons 3rd Edition rules system
Submitted by Brian Jackson
GURPS
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
The Covert War
Using the GURPS rules system
Submitted by Skip Hoyer
Heavy Gear
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Heavy Gear
Using the Heavy Gear rules system
Submitted by Kenneth Hutchinson
Other
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Belter 2222
Using the Other rules system
Submitted by John Theisen
Palladium RPG
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Palladium
Using the Palladium RPG rules system
Submitted by Mike Pitt
Runequest
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Fantastic Journeys
Using the Runequest rules system
Submitted by Kenneth Hutchinson
Star Wars RPG
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Rebel Scum!
Using the Star Wars RPG rules system
Submitted by Warren Bridgewater
Vampire: The Masquerade
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Secrets of Los Angeles
Using the Vampire: The Masquerade rules system
Submitted by Sean Martin


----------

